# Worst Confo or Bad damage?



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Quite a dodgy back on her, otherwise nothing shocking wrong with her.

Are you planning on looking at this horse, or just wanting a critique of a random advertisement?


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

I saw a horse that hurt his back that was made like that.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm not currently looking for a horse, and this one would certainly not be on the list to check out if I were. I was wondering if anyone else had seen something like this and whether it was caused by damage to the spine somehow, or if the horse was born this way.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

It could be either. As AC said, some horses will end up with a back like this through injury. I've seen one that smashed his wither, and there was so much scar tissue that resulted, that his back appeared similar to this horse's. 
I would say this horse's soundness won't last for terribly long, and he won't be up to carrying heavy loads or hard work. I could be wrong though, there are always exceptions. I've seen a terribly downhill, short legged quarter horse perform quite an acceptable piaffe under a 'classical' rider.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Part camel???


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

I'm a newbie to conformation, but are her front fetlocks really knobby, too? But yeah, her back looks pretty weird.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Fetlocks are fine, just hairy!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Like others have said, it could be the result of an injury or she may have been born with a deformed spine. Frankly, I'm surprised that she has stayed sound (and accepting) for any riding at all. She must have an incredibly tolerant temperament.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, must have. I know there is no way a saddle fits that poor little mare right, must cause her pain.


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

Haha, only posting because I live in Alvarado and its a TINY tiny little town... what are the odds? I could always go check her out for you!


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

She's in pain, whatever the root cause.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

this is a first for me, i've never seen a back like that. i wonder if it's possible like another poster said that she broke her withers and that mass is scar tissue. if it is truly healed and the scar tissue that's formed is protecting the area, I suppose it's possible that she isn't in pain. I agree not likely. I would really be interested in seeing a video of her going to see what her movement is like.


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

could she be roach backed? or is that typically more towards the croup?


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

hoopla said:


> She's in pain, whatever the root cause.


Not necessarily. It's really hard to say without knowing her history. She could have been injured, but my gut tells me she is just unfortunate in that she has a slight roach back, a short back to begin with, is uphill, and has mutton withers, the combination of the 4 being what we see, and I think she probably isn't as bad off as her wonky looking conformation suggests. She is certainly a conformation trainwreck, that's for certain...


----------



## ButterfliEterna (May 2, 2010)

She looks excessively top-heavy to me... (giant chest/shoulders vs. slim hind quarters). I couldn't imagine that she could enjoy riding, let alone anchor a saddle properly...


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

a roach is typically in the loin area. not sure what it is called when it's near the withers?


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Could be a minor roach back, or it could be an extreme case of mutton withers. I have seen horses that have virtually no withers, but not to that extreme.


----------

